
Mos – A lightweight tool for smooth and reverse scrolling (mouse) on macOS - telcy
https://github.com/Caldis/Mos
======
Zekio
This is one of my biggest problems with MacOS, that the touchpad and external
mouse aren't scroll direction independent....

